# Pilar Bogado Sings Saeta



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Even those unfamiliar with or disinterested in cante flamenco might be impressed by the vocal gift of then 11-year old phenom Pilar Bogado. Born in Huelva in 2000, Pilar sings quite traditional cante, and here sings one of my very favorite _palos_, a _Saeta_, the "arrow of song" that is sung accompanied only by muffled drums during Holy Week in Andalusia. Though the setting here is a TV variety show, young Pilar really delivers the goods vocally. A remarkable performance.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

!
I got shivers during parts of this .... how on earth can _that _come out of an _eleven _year old _child_?!?! 
Truly amazing .... thanks so much for sharing this, SM!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Laurie, a well-sung _saeta_ will always raise the hair on the back of my neck. Here are four such, from the historic Westminster/Hispavox Antología del Cante Flamenco of the mid-1950s that put flamenco "on the map" for so many non-Spanish (and many Spanish) listeners. These are chillers also, among the best I've heard....


----------

